# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  لك/ي جية للمدينة المنورة قريبا ؟ تفضل/ي عرووض تجنننننن

## ذكرياتي الحزينة

السلام على طيبة الطيبة 


وعلى ساكنها والمدفون بها وآله آلاف التحايا 
والسلام

أحبتي أطرح بين أيديكم بعض عروضنا 
وخدماتنا أتمنى أن نوفق لخدمتكم على أكمل وجه 

مستعين بدعواتكم الطاهرة 

أبداء لكم بصور فندق من فئة الخمس نجوم 

وهو فندق دار الهجرة إنتركونتننتال 



وطبعا جاية العطلة وجاية معاها زحومة الحجوزات وقلة الغرف حيث إنها 
من أشد الفترات زحمةعلى الحجوزات في المدينة المنورة 

فالي عنده حجز طيران أو أكيد راح يجي بسيارته فيا حبذا يأكد حجزه من 
قبلها فترة 

ولأي استفسار : 


خادمكم أبو جعفر 
0096566639939

أبو شهيد 

0096549795612






هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
42كيلوبايت.












هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
59كيلوبايت.








هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
133كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
35كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
38كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
55كيلوبايت.








هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
53كيلوبايت.













هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
69كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
52كيلوبايت.

----------


## ذكرياتي الحزينة

تتمة صور فندق دار الهجرة




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
52كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
56كيلوبايت.










هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
64كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
63كيلوبايت.










هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
49كيلوبايت.










هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
39كيلوبايت.









هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
51كيلوبايت.














هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
52كيلوبايت.












هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة 
الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 800x500 و مساحتها 
131كيلوبايت.












إنتظروني 
بصور لفندق ثاني

----------

